# NBC's 'Trauma' given a DNR



## karaya (Oct 29, 2009)

No real surprise here.

http://www.ems1.com/ems-advocacy/articles/600860-NBCs-Trauma-given-a-DNR/


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 29, 2009)

The unfortunate thing is that the show they're replacing it with is a serious offense to espionage and electronic retail professionals. Best Buy and CIA better start sending emails and letters to NBC over that mockery called a "show!"


----------



## piranah (Oct 29, 2009)

lol...awww you mean i can't watch a show that makes all the women out to be :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s and the guys jackass drunks.......dang-it


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 29, 2009)

For those of you who are interested, in the process of checking this out (with glee) these other NBC related facts were noted:

The remaining 13 originally ordered Trauma episodes may or may not be allowed to air (the ones that have already been shot).

Mercy (NBCs other Medical Drama) has been extended for the rest of the season.

Heroes has experienced a 45% decline in viewership since season 1 and will likely be cancelled at the end of the year (i.e. the producers were told to wrap it up this year)...

Jay Leno is bombing (I like it, but it competes with too many other primetime shows) and, if kept around, will likely be reduced to a 1/2 hour show.

I MISS ER...  :sad:

Does anyone remember a show that only lasted 7 episodes from 1995 called High Sierra Search and Rescue?  It was a show about, duh, SAR... in fact, based on a County Team that shares a boarder with my county and refered to a lot of places I am familiar with from an outdoors standpoint.  It stared Robert Conrad and wasn't that good... but I would like to see that idea revisited and done right... But we all know that I an prejudiced to that...  lol


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 29, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I MISS ER...  :sad:
> l



Seconded :sad:


----------



## firecoins (Oct 29, 2009)

Maybe they can due to the ICU now.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2009)

Meh, the show kinda grew on me.  I'd go over to my parents house and we'd watch it, then they'd ask me questions about what they saw, such as what a STEMI was after this most recent episode.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 30, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Seconded :sad:



Thirded. Watched for 8 years. *le sigh*


----------



## kittaypie (Oct 30, 2009)

karaya said:


> No real surprise here.
> 
> http://www.ems1.com/ems-advocacy/articles/600860-NBCs-Trauma-given-a-DNR/



i am jumping for joy!!!! ^_^


----------



## thedawg6 (Oct 30, 2009)

no big loss


----------



## RyanMidd (Oct 30, 2009)

I`m heartbroken.

Actually, the only shows I watch are The Office, Parks & Recreation, and once in awhile my brother will buy season DVDs of something like Dollhouse or Firefly.

There`s a medical show that started recently called Three Rivers, if you guys are jonesing for another medi-drama.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 30, 2009)

Hooray for Chuck!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 30, 2009)

*How about "CHUCK, MD"?*

I rember the Robert Conrad series, he was best as James West. He hired his sons to work on that Sierra show too if I remember, without consulting IMDB.
If you miss ER, why not Chicago Hope? Or if you like STNG, how about Star Rangers (whose female lead Ms Monaghan went on to be on the short-lived LA paramedic show with Richrd Roundtree).


----------



## Nova (Oct 30, 2009)

It's about time ^_^


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 30, 2009)

About that High Sierra show... I recently saw a re-run (or something) of the pilot of that show. It wasn't bad... not great, but not bad. Given enough time that show could have done well. The big problem with Trauma is that the acting isn't good, the plot/action isn't good... The premise is good, but they didn't do anything to pull the audience into the characters, as ER did. Yes, the ER in ER was part of the cast...


----------



## Pro-Transport-1_EMT (Oct 30, 2009)

Knew that was coming. It was way to fake.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 30, 2009)

REACH employees can now sigh with relief that they don't have to change their jumpsuit or be thought of as idiots like "Rabbit".


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm sad to hear that Heroes won't be picking up another season.


----------



## JCampbell (Oct 30, 2009)

THANK GOD!!!  I swear if I heard one more person ask me "Have you seen that show Trauma? It really shows what you guys go through!" I would start screaming uncontrollably... OK that's an exaggeration, but it WAS getting annoying.


----------



## scottyb (Oct 30, 2009)

From Comment section of EMS1.com article: said:
			
		

> "Do lawyers, doctors, and cops do this kind of whining about the way they are portrayed on TV?"



Huh?  Maybe we were being a little too sensitive.  Most people probably realized it was dramatized and did not take it as a accurate representation of EMS.  Don't get me wrong, it was not a good show either way.


----------



## i5adam8 (Oct 31, 2009)

I really wish that TLC would bring back "Paramedics".


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 31, 2009)

its about time... enough of the "hero" nonsense and maybe.... just maybe.... some other network will make a similar show that has a "more accurate" depiction of what "really" happens on duty.


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 31, 2009)

don't count on it


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 31, 2009)

*A realistic portrayal would be boring after 1 season.*

ER learned that, and their initial resonse was to gear up the weird, then spin the soap opera.
Worked too. Same worked for CSI.


----------



## Tiberius (Oct 31, 2009)

So.....no more renegade flight medics rendering patient care by slamming Versed to the overly obnoxious fully immobilized patient then walking away?

No more of that renegade flight medic having Mom ride on the chopper and getting her to perform an open cricothyroidotomy on her kid?

No more medics partying at the beach with their trucks while in civilian attire?

NOOOOOOO! 

(That was the only episode I watched; I couldn't bear to see any more.)

It's too bad that most TV dramas based on our field are short-lived. I did like Third Watch in spite of its unrealistic portrayal of EMS (I recall an episode in which Doc, for instance, call for an in-the-field amputation on an MVA pt. whose legs were pinned). That show did well on developing its characters.

I'd almost say bring back "Emergency!", but Hollywood would FUBAR it, so....just a thought...

.....and yes, TLC, or some network, NEEDS to bring back "Paramedics".


----------



## exodus (Oct 31, 2009)

The show actually got A LOT better... I'm kinda sad to see it go... It ended up being pretty good.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 31, 2009)

exodus said:


> The show actually got A LOT better... I'm kinda sad to see it go... It ended up being pretty good.


 
It is about to get totally ridiculous again.  On a future episode, a passenger plane crashes with hundreds of victims and these idiots running through the flames and jet fuel with no protection.


----------



## Onceamedic (Oct 31, 2009)

Tiberius said:


> I did like Third Watch in spite of its unrealistic portrayal of EMS (I recall an episode in which Doc, for instance, call for an in-the-field amputation on an MVA pt. whose legs were pinned).



I work with a medic that did an in-the-field amputation of a patient's leg.  Patient was trapped under a train and it would have taken too long to move the train, IF the railroad could have been persuaded to move it.


----------



## Tiberius (Oct 31, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> I work with a medic that did an in-the-field amputation of a patient's leg.  Patient was trapped under a train and it would have taken too long to move the train, IF the railroad could have been persuaded to move it.



Interesting...given those circumstances, I can see the sense in doing that. 

I've worked in NYC for a few years and never came across a situation like that before, hence my "unrealistic" comment...perhaps I should amend my comment to "unrealistic for that particular system"...(I've seen subway trains perform their own in-the-field amputations before, though...). As I've always said, you can be in this job a hundred years and never see or hear it all...

I appreciate you 'setting me straight'......lol


----------

